# Does DISH offer SKYNEWS



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Does DISH offer SKYNEWS?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

kcolg30 said:


> Does DISH offer SKYNEWS?


It would be nice, but no. Sky News, is UK based, and part of a Sat competitor, that holds rights to all sorts of stuff in Europe. 
Phrelin and others like myself would like to see an international Anglo package, where SKY News would be included.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd love the 5 diferent sky sports channels too!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

fsquid said:


> I'd love the 5 diferent sky sports channels too!


The Sky sports channels would be Killer.
Granted we can get the big 3 from Mexico, but we can't get big ones from Europe


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

With the exception of Sky Sport Newscasts on Fox Soccer Channel and Fox Soccer Channel Plus, SKY is not available on DISH Network. By the way, Rugby Matches, Soccer Matches (UK, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa), which are not carried by broadcast networks in their respective countries, are carried by Sky. And some of these matches end up on the Fox Soccer Channels. (News Corporation owns Sky).


----------

